# Online Magazine



## Samsmile (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi- I am an expat based in the UAE and am thinking of starting an online magazine. Initially the content will be available free of charge but eventually I plan on getting advertisements and charging for online subscriptions. What are the legalities around that? Currently I am on my husband's residence visa. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Not sure about legalities, but sounds like an interesting venture. What type of content are you thinking of doing? 

I'm sure someone on here will be of more help than I was! Sorry, but your post interested me


----------

